# Problem z Genkerenel -- zbyt nowy sprzęt do Gentoo?

## Sebastian Piotrowski

Mam laptopa Samsuna RF711 Intel i7 8 Gb ram grafika geforce GT 540M z blurayem combo (nagrywarka dvd) 

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09) 

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) 

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04) 

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04) 

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04) 

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4) 

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b4) 

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b4) 

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04) 

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04) 

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04) 

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04) 

01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 540M] (rev a1) 

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01) 

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06) 

04:00.0 USB controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 04) 
```

Procesor

```
processor   : 7 

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel 

cpu family   : 6 

model    : 42 

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz 

stepping   : 7 

microcode   : 0x1a 

cpu MHz    : 800.000 

cache size   : 6144 KB 

physical id   : 0 

siblings   : 8 

core id    : 3 

cpu cores   : 4 

apicid    : 7 

initial apicid   : 7 

fpu    : yes 

fpu_exception   : yes 

cpuid level   : 13 

wp    : yes 

flags    : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid 

bogomips   : 3990.92 

clflush size   : 64 

cache_alignment   : 64 

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual 

power management: 
```

Użyłem genkernela i jeśli dobrze rozumiem komunikaty mam ZBYT NOWY SPRZĘT do Gentoo?

```
(chroot) Gentoo-2012 linux # genkernel all 

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.24_p2 

* Running with options: all 

* Linux Kernel 3.4.9-gentoo for x86_64... 

* kernel: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config 

* kernel: >> Running mrproper... 

*         >> Running oldconfig... 

* kernel: >> Cleaning... 

*         >> Compiling 3.4.9-gentoo bzImage... 

*         >> Not installing firmware as it's included in the kernel already (CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y)... 

*         >> Compiling 3.4.9-gentoo modules... 

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target... 

* -- Grepping log... -- 

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.lex.c 

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c 

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o 

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf 

scripts/kconfig/conf --oldconfig Kconfig 

.config:2860:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_LIB 

.config:2861:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_CLASS 

-- 

choice[1]: 1 

Sparse Memory virtual memmap (SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP) [Y/n/?] y 

Allow for memory hot-add (MEMORY_HOTPLUG) [N/y] n 

Allow for memory compaction (COMPACTION) [N/y/?] (NEW) Enable KSM for page merging (KSM) [N/y/?] n 

Low address space to protect from user allocation (DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR) [4096] 4096 

Enable recovery from hardware memory errors (MEMORY_FAILURE) [N/y/?] n 

-- 

  Thermal Zone (ACPI_THERMAL) [M/n/?] m 

  Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n 

  PCI slot detection driver (ACPI_PCI_SLOT) [N/m/y/?] n 

  Container and Module Devices (EXPERIMENTAL) (ACPI_CONTAINER) [M/y/?] m 

  Smart Battery System (ACPI_SBS) [N/m/y/?] n 

  Hardware Error Device (ACPI_HED) [N/m/y/?] n 

  Boottime Graphics Resource Table support (ACPI_BGRT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)   ACPI Platform Error Interface (APEI) (ACPI_APEI) [N/y/?] n 

-- 

* Bus options (PCI etc.) 

* 

PCI support (PCI) [Y/n/?] y 

  Support mmconfig PCI config space access (PCI_MMCONFIG) [Y/n] y 

  PCI Express support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y 

    Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y 

      PCI Express ECRC settings control (PCIE_ECRC) [N/y/?] n 

      PCIe AER error injector support (PCIEAER_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] n 

-- 

  * Wireless 

  * 

  Wireless (WIRELESS) [Y] y 

    cfg80211 - wireless configuration API (CFG80211) [M/n/?] m 

      nl80211 testmode command (NL80211_TESTMODE) [N/y/?] n 

      enable developer warnings (CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS) [N/y/?] n 

-- 

  Symbios 53c500 PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_SYM53C500) [M/n/?] m 

* 

* Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers 

* 

Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (ATA) [M/n/y/?] m 

  Verbose ATA error reporting (ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y 

-- 

NILFS2 file system support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NILFS2_FS) [N/m/y/?] n 

Dnotify support (DNOTIFY) [Y/n/?] y 

Inotify support for userspace (INOTIFY_USER) [Y/n/?] y 

Filesystem wide access notification (FANOTIFY) [N/y/?] (NEW) Quota support (QUOTA) [Y/?] y 

Report quota messages through netlink interface (QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE) [N/y/?] n 

Print quota warnings to console (OBSOLETE) (PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING) [Y/n/?] y 

-- 

RCU CPU stall timeout in seconds (RCU_CPU_STALL_TIMEOUT) [60] (NEW) Print additional diagnostics on RCU CPU stall (RCU_CPU_STALL_INFO) [N/y/?] (NEW) Enable tracing for RCU (RCU_TRACE) [N/y/?] n 

Self test for the backtrace code (BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST) [N/m/y/?] n 

Force extended block device numbers and spread them (DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT) [N/y/?] n 

Force weak per-cpu definitions (DEBUG_FORCE_WEAK_PER_CPU) [N/y/?] n 

Debug access to per_cpu maps (DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS) [N/y/?] n 

CPU notifier error injection module (CPU_NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] n 

-- 

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.hash.c 

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.h 

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.c 

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.o 

scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped: In function ‘yylex1’: 

scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c_shipped:904:1: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result 

-- 

  CC      fs/fat/fatent.o 

  CC      fs/ext4/hash.o 

  CC      fs/ext4/resize.o 

  CC      fs/fat/file.o 

fs/ext4/resize.c: In function ‘ext4_update_super’: 

fs/ext4/resize.c:1144:9: warning: unused variable ‘ret’ 

-- 

  CC      drivers/video/console/font_8x16.o 

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_trans_inode.o 

  CC      drivers/video/console/softcursor.o 

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_dquot.o 

  CC      drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.o 

drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.c:511:6: warning: function declaration isn’t a prototype 

-- 

  CC [M]  drivers/block/cciss.o 

  CC [M]  fs/ntfs/mst.o 

  CC [M]  fs/ntfs/namei.o 

  CC [M]  fs/ntfs/runlist.o 

drivers/block/cciss.c: In function ‘dev_show_unique_id’: 

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[0]’ may be used uninitialized in this function 

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[1]’ may be used uninitialized in this function 

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[2]’ may be used uninitialized in this function 

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[3]’ may be used uninitialized in this function 

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[4]’ may be used uninitialized in this function 

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[5]’ may be used uninitialized in this function 

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[6]’ may be used uninitialized in this function 

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[7]’ may be used uninitialized in this function 

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[8]’ may be used uninitialized in this function 

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[9]’ may be used uninitialized in this function 

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[10]’ may be used uninitialized in this function 

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[11]’ may be used uninitialized in this function 

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[12]’ may be used uninitialized in this function 

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[13]’ may be used uninitialized in this function 

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[14]’ may be used uninitialized in this function 

drivers/block/cciss.c:663:7: warning: ‘sn[15]’ may be used uninitialized in this function 

-- 

  CC [M]  drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.o 

  LD [M]  sound/pci/vx222/snd-vx222.o 

  CC [M]  sound/pci/ymfpci/ymfpci.o 

  CC [M]  sound/pci/ymfpci/ymfpci_main.o 

drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.c: In function ‘r100_bandwidth_update’: 

drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.c:2894:50: warning: ‘disp_drain_rate.full’ may be used uninitialized in this function 

drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/r100.c:2840:63: warning: ‘crit_point_ff.full’ may be used uninitialized in this function 

-- 

  CC [M]  net/8021q/vlan_dev.o 

  CC [M]  net/8021q/vlan_netlink.o 

  CC [M]  drivers/md/raid10.o 

  CC [M]  net/8021q/vlanproc.o 

drivers/md/raid10.c: In function ‘read_balance’: 

drivers/md/raid10.c:681:18: warning: ‘rdev’ may be used uninitialized in this function 

-- 

  CC [M]  net/bluetooth/sco.o 

  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/bus-osm.o 

  CC [M]  drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.o 

In file included from drivers/message/i2o/config-osm.c:39:0: 

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c: In function ‘i2o_cfg_passthru’: 

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:881:19: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size 

drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.c:936:10: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size 

-- 

  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/amd/amd8111e.o 

  CC [M]  net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat_proto_sctp.o 

  CC [M]  net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.o 

  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.o 

drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.c: In function ‘nmclan_config’: 

drivers/net/ethernet/amd/nmclan_cs.c:625:3: warning: ‘pcmcia_request_exclusive_irq’ is deprecated (declared at include/pcmcia/ds.h:201) 

-- 

  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/main.o 

  CC [M]  net/mac80211/aes_cmac.o 

  CC [M]  net/mac80211/cfg.o 

  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/mcg.o 

drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/mcg.c: In function ‘find_entry.clone.7’: 

drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/mcg.c:572:6: warning: ‘hash’ may be used uninitialized in this function 

-- 

  CC [M]  net/mac80211/chan.o 

  CC [M]  net/mac80211/driver-trace.o 

  CC [M]  net/mac80211/mlme.o 

  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/natsemi/natsemi.o 

net/mac80211/mlme.c: In function ‘ieee80211_prep_connection’: 

net/mac80211/mlme.c:3058:19: warning: ‘sta’ may be used uninitialized in this function 

-- 

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/iwlegacy/3945-mac.o 

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_rx.o 

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/iwlegacy/3945.o 

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.o 

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.c: In function ‘libipw_wx_set_encodeext’: 

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/libipw_wx.c:526:21: warning: unused variable ‘dev’ 

-- 

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-mac80211.o 

  LD [M]  drivers/net/wireless/iwlegacy/iwlegacy.o 

  LD [M]  drivers/net/wireless/iwlegacy/iwl3945.o 

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-ucode.o 

drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-mac80211.c: In function ‘iwlagn_mac_resume’: 

drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-mac80211.c:443:23: warning: unused variable ‘img’ 

-- 

  CC [M]  drivers/tty/serial/8250/serial_cs.o 

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/iscsi_boot_sysfs.o 

  CC [M]  drivers/uio/uio.o 

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/advansys.o 

  CC [M]  drivers/uio/uio_cif.o 

drivers/scsi/advansys.c:71:2: warning: #warning this driver is still not properly converted to the DMA API 

-- 

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_nportdisc.o 

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_sas_fp.o 

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.o 

  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_sas.o 

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_attr.o 

cc1: warnings being treated as errors 

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function ‘lpfc_bg_setup_bpl’: 

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:1900:11: error: unused variable ‘rc’ 

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function ‘lpfc_bg_setup_bpl_prot’: 

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:2037:11: error: unused variable ‘rc’ 

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function ‘lpfc_bg_setup_sgl’: 

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:2256:11: error: unused variable ‘rc’ 

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In function ‘lpfc_bg_setup_sgl_prot’: 

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:2386:11: error: unused variable ‘rc’ 

make[3]: *** [drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.o] Error 1 

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs.... 

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/pcmcia/fdomain_stub.o 

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/pcmcia/fdomain_core.o 

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/pcmcia/qlogic_stub.o 

make[2]: *** [drivers/scsi/lpfc] Error 2 

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs.... 

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/pcmcia/sym53c500_cs.o 

  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/pcmcia/qlogic_cs.o 

  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/pcmcia/fdomain_cs.o 

make[1]: *** [drivers/scsi] Error 2 

make: *** [drivers] Error 2 

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.24_p2 

* Running with options: all 

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target... 

* -- End log... -- 

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any 

* errors that were reported above. 

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and 

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include 

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching 

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively. 

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs! 

* 

```

----------

## Sebastian Piotrowski

Ponoć to ma pomóc -- zobaczymy

```
generkernel all --menuconfig

then / to get the search box up and searched for lpfc and turned off the options below.

Symbol: SCSI_LPFC_DEBUG_FS [=n]

Symbol: SCSI_LPFC [=n]
```

----------

## Jacekalex

Ja bym radził najpierw przygotować sobie konfig kernela na LiveCD, albo najlepiej zainstalować na kawałku dysku Debiana, *buntu albo np Fedorę.

Tam zrobić sobie konfig kernela na podstawie jajka dystrybucyjnego, i skompilować jajo, na którym tamten Linux pójdzie.

potem na tym konfigu skompilować kernel na Gentoo.

Genkernel też niby działa, ale zbyt skuteczny nie jest w rozpoznawaniu i prawidłowym ładowaniu modułów.

----------

